# protein



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

I have had IBS after a GYN surgery 2 years ago, and have lost 35 lbs. The Dr. keeps telling me I needmore protein in my diet, because my protein level is too low. For so long I couldn't eat anything. Now I can tolerate only a very bland diet. I cannot tolerate milk, soy, peanut butter, beans, red meat, ensure. Any suggestions on protein intake? I am eating mostly small amounts of chicken, turkey, rice, potatoes, sweet pot., very cooked green beans, carrots, peas, crackers, breads, noodles. I am so tired of chicken! Help! I am so tired and dizzy, besides all the IBS stuff, he thinks I would feel better if I could get my protein level up. I am still pretty much homebound.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How about fish (not fried...baked or broiled)? Shrimp and other shellfish may also be an alternative to chicken.If it is the lactose of milk rather than the protiens then you could try a whey protien supplement rather than a soy-based one.K.


----------



## Maverick (May 16, 2002)

I now almonds are an excellent source - so are eggs, if you have a problem with them you can always eat just the whites!


----------

